# Solved: Fixing corrupted user profile



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

Apologies for similar nature of this problem to other posts, I have searched the forum and found a fix but am having a problem implementing the fix.

Basically my user profile (the only administrator profile ) is corrupted and will not load . . . "the user profile service failed logon cannot be loaded".

I found this relevant "solved fix" in the forums
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/992384-solved-unable-log-computer.html

and in particular the reference article, method 1, Fix the User Account Profile at
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947215

Whilst following the MS solution to edit the registry, I found I am unable to rename registry files as I not logged on on as an administrator. The other profiles on the machine which all logon normally are standard non-admin users.

I have tried changing the status of one of these non-admin users to administrator. A security box then asks"do you want the following to make changes to the computer" and gives a password box for the admin profile ( the corrupted one). When I enter the password that I normally use to logon to Windows, nothing happens i.e. doesnt bring up options to change user admin status.

In short, how can I progress to editing the registry.

Many Thanks


----------



## sludge3000 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello Toledo Nick,

If you have the installation disk you can access the recovery console with command prompt and then launch regedit from the command prompt. When you do this you will load a temporary registry so you will need to load the actual windows registry by clicking File, Load Hive and then loading the HIVE your require from C:\Windows\System32\Config, name it something random as long as it different from all the current HIVEs. Make the changes you need to make then file, unload hive. Restart and away you go.

A nice walk through for accessing command prompt can be found over at BC > http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial161.html < Make sure you read it all first!

Let us know if this works


----------



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for detailed advice

Have got as far as starting registry editor from Command Prompt. When I click on File, neither Load Hive or Unload Hive are in bold, so I cant select Load Hive.

Which step have I missed ? 

Cheers


----------



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

OK, have now worked out how to enable load hive by first clicking on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE

Not sure what a hive is or which file in c:Windows\System32\config I should select to load the correct hive

Eventually I need to edit
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList


----------



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

Have now got the Admin profile loading up sucessfully 

Whilst following the Bleeping Computer tutorial I differed slightly and tried System Restore to a previous timepoint (twice ).
On both ocassions 17th and 16th of April, the report given was that the restore was unsucessful - so I carried on to try do the Registry Edit piece.

However on re-booting the machine it has loaded the previously corrupted profile OK and reported that it was resored to 16th April.

I'll make sure I do a learn how to do a system system resore point before I download any futther Windoes updates.

Thanks very much for pointing me in the right direction


----------

